# fiberglass hatches



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Does anyone know of a place where you can buy fiberglass hatches? The kind that you glass into the deck and are flush mount with drain channels? Not the cheap screw down style.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Any ideas on the price? Cheapest ones I've seen so far are still north of $300 each. That's 6 times more then I paid for the plastic ones last time.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

firecat1981 said:


> Does anyone know of a place where you can buy fiberglass hatches? The kind that you glass into the deck and are flush mount with drain channels? Not the cheap screw down style.


matt halsy 772-979-5935, 2 sizes, $350.00 ea. was 2 years ago.........


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That's about the going rate and most likely without the lip/channel

Building them yourself will be costly in terms of time. 

What about calling over to bonefish boats in tampa and see what they can do for you.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I was gonna buy some, but with these prices they will run me more then the glass, epoxy, and plywood for the whole boat since I'll need 4 to 6 of them. Actually now I'm thinking about making them and a few extra to sell on my next project. You guys think there's a market for them? Especially if I can them closer to the $200 mark?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

There is a company and includes channel and large flange so it can be glassed in. Just cant find it now. Will keep looking.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Gulfstreamcomposites.com


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Capnredfish said:


> Gulfstreamcomposites.com


That is Joel Shine from Bateau using a different website.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> That is Joel Shine from Bateau using a different website.


He's been gone from Bateau for quite awhile. Thats his own gig.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, those are even more expensive then the ones I found, and they don't even have hinges with them, or have gel coated insides. I respect the guys from BBC, don't get me wrong, I just don't see why glass product cost so much for such simple things.

I'm definitely going to make my own, at that point I'll see how much it will cost to build extra ones. But no way does it cost more then $50 or so to make one. That's a heck of a mark up.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't know if your being funny or making a statement, but I'm all for an honest guy making a buck. How ever just because someone is willing to pay for something doesn't make its worth in kind to me. I'm seriously considering doing some side projects to make a few bucks, but I won't charge more then I believe something is worth. Maybe it is worth what they charge, I'm just not seeing it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

firecat1981 said:


> Don't know if your being funny or making a statement, but I'm all for an honest guy making a buck. How ever just because someone is willing to pay for something doesn't make its worth in kind to me. I'm seriously considering doing some side projects to make a few bucks, but I won't charge more then I believe something is worth. Maybe it is worth what they charge, I'm just not seeing it.


What area do you live in?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Central Florida near Tampa. Why?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I know Ankona makes or uses some fiberglass hatches that drop in on a flat deck. I don't know if Mel sells them to the public, or only to customers they are building a skiff for. But maybe that's worth a shot?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

What you feel something might be worth might be a loss. Business does not operate on feel. How many hatches do you think they sell? Like skiffs, not enough to be mass produced, so the cost is high.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm no longer interested in buying them as I know I can't get them for near what I can build them for.

Cap I appreciate supply and demand theory, and am well aware of the cost of doing business. However the cost of a product are usually somewhat related to developmental and material expenses. Since they are minimal in this case I find the prices excessive.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

How big are the hatches and how many different sizes? If you can get by with just the two molds. You should be able to do it on the cheap. You don't have to use the exspensive gel coat on the molds. You can use the cheap compressed sawdust lumber. It's shapes smoother than wood or ply. The hit with a light body filler. Sand until you get smooth with 1000 grit. Then wax it AND use PVA. If they are not too big. You can build em for about $30 or so. If you buy from a supplier. And not auto or hardware stores. That price does not ncluded gel coat of the parts.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's pretty much part of my plan. Build out of mdf..... I already have most of the supplies including the pva. I think I might make 3 or 4 sizes, including a trapezoid for an anchor locker, not sure just yet it will be a while before I start. If they come out nice enough I'll make a few extra an sell them.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Price is price if you have the patience and time to build yourself go for it. I for one like to do quite a bit of my own "tinkering" but when it comes to the time a shop has to put into something that is not mass produced it does add up especially if you consider the average rate per hour in Fl for most fiberglass shops is around $100 an hour $300 for 1 hatch doesn't seem unreasonable when you think in those terms! Good luck post some pics of the finished product when your done!!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree except about the mass produced part. If these were one off pieces then of coarse I'd say they can charge what they want, but they are building production moulds to pop many pieces out of. Maybe not mass production, but still production. Maybe $350 for a 15"x15" hatch is the going rate, but man that just feels wrong.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Seriously sport you can get off your high horse now, I was trying to be somewhat polite in my responses. I am not new to this, you can check my stats. I have made molds, I have made hatches (with flanges and drains) in the past, and as I have stated I am well aware of the cost of doing business. As stated I pretty much have all the materials needed and I know I have the skills to produce what I want. I'm glad you make a living, but seriously you need to take it down a notch. I'm sure you thought you were being helpful so I thank you for that.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

firecat1981 said:


> Central Florida near Tampa. Why?


There's a bunch of glass shops around Tampa. Ask Hammerhead Boat Works in Tampa and ask what they would do it for, to get a base line cost to compare other glass shops with. Some shops will do it cheaper than you think since they have molds on-hand and will build them in right into your decks.

Near Tampa, what area?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been calling around just for curiosity, and many shops seem confused when I ask just for the hatch. They want to install them which essentially doubles the price. I'm gonna mess around and see what I come up with when the time comes, might do a leaning post/livewell and a console too.

I'm over in the lakeland area.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

firecat1981 said:


> Seriously sport you can get off your high horse now, I was trying to be somewhat polite in my responses. I am not new to this, you can check my stats. I have made molds, I have made hatches (with flanges and drains) in the past, and as I have stated I am well aware of the cost of doing business. As stated I pretty much have all the materials needed and I know I have the skills to produce what I want. I'm glad you make a living, but seriously you need to take it down a notch. I'm sure you thought you were being helpful so I thank you for that.


Yikes who is sport!?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

FC...the mold for the hatch may be integrated into the cap mold. Many times they do this so the mold don't grow legs and get separated from the rest of the molds.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wasn't directed to you ADicus.

Duck that seems to be the norm with the builders, I called a few smaller repair/custom shops. I'm not gonna find what I want I think, time for plan B, lol.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I would think the ones that ankona uses (drop in) would work, but I do not know who their supplier is or if they build them themselves... And no clue on their price. They have a slight "lip" on them but are nicer than the generic plastic ones. Hope you can see the lip in this photo:









If I recall correctly, they charge around $300- $400 per hatch to cut the deck and install including the mounting hardware. Maybe they will sell you some for you to install yourself without the hardware for cheaper??


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ankona has always been one of the more respectful and fair builders out there so I'm sure you are right. It wouldn't surprise me at all if a big hatch like that, with all the hardware was under $400 from them. However that's a design that's very specific to there skiffs and I'm not sure what sizes I'll need yet. I'll keep them in mind, thanks.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

paint it black said:


> I know Ankona makes or uses some fiberglass hatches that drop in on a flat deck. I don't know if Mel sells them to the public, or only to customers they are building a skiff for. But maybe that's worth a shot?





paint it black said:


> I know Ankona makes or uses some fiberglass hatches that drop in on a flat deck. I don't know if Mel sells them to the public, or only to customers they are building a skiff for. But maybe that's worth a shot?


Mel gave me matt halsy's number and a reference to the hatches


----------



## kensfl (Oct 22, 2010)

This guy Ed is in your area. He might have some leftovers.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/591354-flush-receivers-lids-re-builds.html


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'll consider everything when the time comes, I'll get the hull built first then figure out what I need. Most likely I'll still go ahead and build them just for fun and to get the sizes I need.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Great Lakes Skipper usually has a few different styles in stock.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, I looked around and they have a lot of replacement lids, but not really what I'm looking for.


----------

